# Power Wheelchair Evaluation



## squeaker7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Help please!  I have an internist that did an evaluation for the need of a power wheelchair on a patient.  She also addressed the patient's meds and did a follow up exam for that.  Can I bill for the E&M and a wheelchair evaluation, or just the E&M?  Also, what CPT code do I use for the power wheelchair evaluation.  One colleague suggested G9156, but we are not finding any further information on it on Medicare websites.  Also, the patient has blue cross primary, medicare secondary.

Any thoughts/input would be so greatly appreciated!!!  We are at a loss!

Thanks


----------



## francinea (Nov 6, 2012)

You may bill for the E&M and use G0372 for doing the paperwork associated with the evaluation for the power chair.
Hope this helps.


----------

